# File Limits on iphone 7



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
I have gone to an iphone 7 from a OnePlus 6. starting to think it is a mistake.

I am trying to download the windows 10 iso file from Microsoft so I can reinstall my pc which currently has no internet.

The file starts to download but fails, is it true a 150mb cap is placed on the downloads by Apple? If so how do I get around this - the file i need to download is around 4.5gb....


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Are there any Download Manager apps available for Iphone ? You can see if that works... Or if you have a fancy media sharing router, you can try attaching a flash drive to it and starting the download from the router home page..


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Dave Cummings said:


> Hi all,
> I have gone to an iphone 7 from a OnePlus 6. starting to think it is a mistake.
> 
> I am trying to download the windows 10 iso file from Microsoft so I can reinstall my pc which currently has no internet.
> ...


Try the Files app, a simple download manager for iOs. Hope it solves your problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Another possible idea How to download apps larger than 150MB over cellular on your iPhone no idea how well it works don't have a Iphone.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I have done it on android without an issue, I used my sons tablet to download the files in the end.
Its just another mark against iphones for me lol


----------

